# WOW! Needle Valve Install Modification (w/ pics) - Thanks SMF



## big bad rog (Jul 24, 2011)

Yesterday I went out and got the parts needed to install a needle valve. I have a Smoke Hollow propane 30" that I have always had trouble keeping under 250*, except in very cold weather. I called American Leisure Products and they were good about it and they sent me a new regulator, hose and fitting assembly, but ultimately I had the same problem. I have been propping the door open at the top & bottom with magnets but I was losing smoke and therefore losing flavor and this was a difficult way to keep temps steady. After reading threads here and deciding this was a good solution I went to Hometown Propane in East Hanover and brought my regulator and hose to get the right fittings. The 3 guys behind the counter really tried to talk me out of it - they told me this way was unsafe and "they didn't want to read about me in the newspaper." I thought I could trust my brothers and sisters at SMF on this one. I used pipe dope on the fittings, tightened and checked for leaks with soapy water. All is lookin' good. Mod cost me $26 (bought new low pressure regulator because they didn't have the fittings to fit the original thrread sizing) and it does let me tune in the flame. I was able during warm-up and testing to hold as low as 140* and now I'm heated up and dialed in at 225*. Thanks guys for all the good posts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## michael mizerka (Dec 1, 2015)

wow, this is what i need to do. down here in southern illinois i cannot find parts to do this with.

any help with parts list would be appreciated.


----------



## seenred (Dec 1, 2015)

Michael Mizerka said:


> wow, this is what i need to do. down here in southern illinois i cannot find parts to do this with.
> 
> any help with parts list would be appreciated.


Hi Michael...this is a very old thread, and I'm not sure the original poster is still an active member.  But you can search through other threads related to needle valves to look for the information you need.  Just use the search feature at the top of the page to type in your search subject, and you'll get a list of all threads related to your search.  Here is a link to a search I just did for an example:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=needle+valve

Looks like this was your first post here...welcome aboard!  If you stop over in the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself and tell us a little bit about yourself, you'll get a proper welcome from other members.

Hope that helps...

Red


----------

